
Masks Could Help Stop Coronavirus. So Why Are They Still Controversial? - AndrewBissell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/masks-could-help-stop-coronavirus-so-why-are-they-still-controversial-11593336601
======
giardini
b/c they are not as effective as many once thought. In fact they are not very
effective at all:

[https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/covid-19/podcasts-
webinars/specia...](https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/covid-19/podcasts-
webinars/special-ep-masks)

Transcript at:

[https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/sites/default/files/public/downlo...](https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/sites/default/files/public/downloads/special_episode_masks_6.2.20_0.pdf)

Simplified explanation: when we breathe we exhale tiny _" aerosols"_ and when
we cough or sneeze we exhale far larger _" droplets"_. The dust you see in a
darkened room when a beam of sunlight enters is an aerosol. Aerosols are like
marbles compared to droplets' boulders.

Covid-19 hitches a ride on both aerosols and droplets.

Cloth masks can stop droplets but cannot stop aerosols, which flow in/out a
mask's gaps. To stop aerosols you'd have to wear something with an airtight
seal, something akin to a swim mask. Cloth masks and even surgical masks do
not do this.

Cloth masks don't work against aerosols; even surgical masks won't protect you
(indeed they don't protect surgical patients or doctors either). Never trust a
mask against Covid-19.

A final note from the interview with Michael Osterholm:

 _" When you wear your cloth mask in public, realize that it may only provide
very limited protection. The most important thing that you can do to protect
yourself and others is distance."_

\----------

And for God's sake put your goddam nose _under_ the mask - if we can see your
nostrils we're doomed, simply doomed!

------
bobblywobbles
This is blocked by a paywall, so I couldn't read the whole article as I don't
have a subscription.

The belief that masks are controversion speaks more to the individual than the
disease itself. People don't want to wear a mask because:

1) It infringes on their freedoms 2) They may have conditions such as
claustrophobia which makes them very anxious and may trigger panic attacks 3)
Ignorance, not keeping up with the news on their effectiveness 4) Belief that
they can't get sick 5) May not have enough money or resources to make a mask

While the reasons are varied, I've mostly found #1 to be the case. Speaking to
that, if you feel your freedoms are being limited in a pandemic, and that
causes you to protest, is more of an emotional response than anything. Best
not to argue with people who hold this view because you can't change their
emotions on the topic. Better to maintain distance from them like everyone
else to keep your family safe.

